# sandbridge pier



## cannvelle (Jun 22, 2003)

plan on trying sandbridge for the first time I live in richmond. never been in that area before, can anyone help me with directions and should i bring my own bait or is their a good bait shop their? What bait should i use? not fishing for any particular fish just want some nice sized fish. and also looking for some near by hotels with reasonable prices, or if you can tell me what street the pier is on or what area i can go on line for a hotel. thanks


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

*pier local.*

the pier is on 3820 s. sandpiper rd. va bch va,
come down 264 east going to ocean front when you get to end turn RIGHT at pacific go over rudee inlet bridge keep going it will turn in to genearal booth stay on genearal booth for 6 or 7 miles or so turn left on sandbridge road between 7-11 and old nemo church keep going past food-Lion 
you will pass lagomar pizza on leftkeep going when you hit stop sign turn left you are still on sandbridge rd go past indian cove on right keep going then you will pass these stupid horses on right 3 in all gettin close turn right at fire house on to sandpiper you are 3.8 mile from little island pier you may want to stop at market across from fire station to get bait blood worms $ 7.00 per 10
you will pass BAJA rasterant on your right we are maybe 2 blocks down on left white pipe gates 4 white buildings big parking lot park opens at 5:30 am closes 10:40 pm any more help call 757-426-7200 pier 757-426-0023 office as for bait bloodworms a must for spot if you can get them up near you i would the ones they have for $7 are small bring every thing you may think you will need there are no hotels in sandbridge 
ps if you call ask for ed


----------



## cannvelle (Jun 22, 2003)

thanks for the help


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 13, 2003)

Isn't that a right turn at Pacific?


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

*right turnon pasific*

yes please turn RIGHTi am sorry i rechecked every thing its all ok now


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

Id stay off of that pier unless you're a local this time of year you just don't know what you are stepping into out their day by day. 

http://members.cox.net/eastcoastfishing/


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'd think that a fisherman would be welcome there, local or not.

A good fisherman will be smart enough to see what is going on there and blend in with whatever action they are looking for.

Locals only? Saw that on a beach somewhere...

Surfs Up Dude!


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

What the heck does that mean? Don't go on the pier unless you're local? 

If someone drops their $3, they're more than welcome to use that pier just like anyone else.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

And there's everything that's wrong there in one little sentence...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I'm not a local but Probably concidered a semi regular. Go and enjoy the pier. I would recomend what Highcap suggested take a look around and figure out what is going on. If you want to fish for large(IE the Home Run) and can toss 8Anbait go to the end and watch for a couple of minutes then join in. If you want spot stop about 30 feet from the white line and fish the north side. If you want other eating fish stop just past the shack and fish with crab on the north side. Ed did I miss anything.


----------



## reelgoodtimes (Oct 11, 2004)

I am a local but have never noticed any particular hostility to anyone on the LIP based on your origin. If you watch your background when you are casting, dont throw across anyone else repeatedly and aren't an ass when you are out there I dont think anyone cares if you are local or not. There are a few guys that seem to think that since they live on the pier and dont know you that they arent going to go out of thier way to be friendly to you but isnt that true on most any pier? and those guys are the ones you dont really want to talk to anyway in my opinion. Overall, Sandbridge is a very friendly place to everyone...local or not. 

No worries

-reelgoodtimes


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, you forgot one thing. Nothing produces on the south (right) side. And if you catch spot and decide to clean them at the fishcleaning station on the pier, leave the spotheads in the sink. The bigstickers at the end of the pier want to use them as bait for reds and sharks.

Sometimes it's hard not to cross lines with everyone else during a spot run. Especially when the surf is rough. Everyone that I have encountered on the pier have always been kind.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

*please come try ower pier*

dispite what 8 his bait said ower pier family is very friendly i will not allow bulls--- to go on! this pier it is a family pier and will stay that way
i hope the sraff is friendly and helpful yes i know the girls we have here are not the brightst bulbs in the shop but they are nice. just come out and see for your self . i think a very few of these guys in here wont to scare you off so they can have nice pier for them selfs


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

The ladies in tha shop have always been personable and helpful;both in person and on the phone.Be nice!  ....good kids!....the R


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

edgotbait said:


> yes i know the girls we have here are not the brightst bulbs in the shop but they are nice. just come out and see for your self .



 Say it ain't so!  
Now I'm not one to make comparisions...well at least not all the time...but, it took some time to earn my place here on the site. The guys here accepted me for me. Til I became a smart arse.  Sure is gonna be a challenge going to the other board knowing I'm viewed as a few wattages short of bright.  

That does it....I'm keeping my dull behind right here!


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*sb pier*

been fishing there for a few years in all the seasons and everyone gets along. if it your 1st time there, talk to the locals that go there all the time. each pier sort of has some unsaid rules. when in roman do as the romans do. don't let some words intimidate you. have fun and catch some stuff. i'll probably see you out there with ed...

db77


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

*Lets be real*

Went to the LIP Sunday evening. Asked a lot of questions. I was told by one of the oldtimers "If you can't toss 8 and bait, don't go down to the end". No, I can't toss 8 and bait, but I can toss 6 and bait a fer piece. So, I shouldn't have a chance to catch a citation drum? Some of the guys there have a few citations this season. Another guy told me that Monday night was a slow night, I might want to try then. When I showed up, I was told that I might have a shot about a half hour before closing time because everyone would be leaving. Friendly pier? I don't think so.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*eight and bait*

Why can't you toss eight and bait ? If you can toss 6 and bait a good distance you should be able to toss eight. I fish the pier some and I use 6 and bait sometimes but if the tide is rolling you do need seven , eight, or even ten ounces to hold bottom. Otherwise you will drift into other people's lines . I think that all you need to do is show up with an open mind and you may be suprised. It's not that the pier guys are rude or mean, I think that they(myself included) just get tired of guys showing up and trying to re-invet the wheel .If you want to learn the deal just ask. We all fish the same way for a reason. The reason is that is how you catch Drum. For the most part what the old guy told you is the truth.What you need to understand is that Drum fisherman are a diffrent breed, we are not bad people,just diffrent. Our patience gets a little thin sometimes.The bottom line to what I'm telling you is that you are not going to change the way we fish or for that matter the way we act. If you ever become one of us you will understand. Untill then you won't. I really don't fish the pier much. I usually fish Cape Point for drum but the guys there at Sandbridge have allways been very nice to me.I think that this could be a really informative site but instead it has become a battle ground where the inexperienced and the misinformed wage war with anyone who dares to try to bring to light the time honored traditions of our older Drum fishing brothers. I am begining to think it is a waste of my time to even post a responce. Someone allways has to find something to be offended about. I'm sure someone will say go ahead, don't listen to those jerks they don't own the pier. And they are right we don't.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I just don't have a couple hundred bucks right now to spend on new gear just to get in the lineup.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Well Caught Myself,I've been scratching my head trying to figure why you are getting a cool response from the "end feeshers".I've got many a logged hour on the ends of various piers and have found most everyone that feeshes for the larger species(drum,cobia,king,shark,etc) to be friendly,helpful and will usually go out of their way to assist.The only thing that would ruffle my feathers would be for someone end-feeshing who is not properly outfitted.That is usually a recipe for someone getting hurt or someone causing a lot of  It gets pretty crowded and the last thing needed is someone that can't control their own situation.  You said you didnt have the shackles for new equipment.Maybe thats the problem.But if you have the right gear,then pony on up to the rail and have a go at it.You don't have to ask for permission  ......the R


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well I tend to fish 2 rods and one is a Breakaway 1418/2 and it likes 6 and a bait(it will do 8 and a small bait if asked real nice).
But the real question is what can she do. Well in a SSE wind that you threw SE and the line was heading north coming out of the guides(no chance to blowup the reel) I landed this.








Start tossing.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Darn Digger.....a short sleeve T and at night   ....now thats drum weather  Enjoy!....the R


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah ed if you are a spot fisherman and stay off the end and out of the way maybe it is a family atmosphere remember. I grew up out their and I remember how it was starting out if your not a local or a face that's seen allot you are going to most likely be shun that's all I'm saying. And also its not a safe place to be standing past that white line anytime 8 ounces of lead are flying around in the air you need to stay the @#$% out of the way come on don’t be stupid. And for hospitality I've seen at least almost 5 fights break out this year and one actually happen. To little space and to many people during this time of year…









quote:
Caught Myself
Went to the LIP Sunday evening. Asked a lot of questions. I was told by one of the oldtimers "If you can't toss 8 and bait, don't go down to the end". No, I can't toss 8 and bait, but I can toss 6 and bait a fer piece. So, I shouldn't have a chance to catch a citation drum? Some of the guys there have a few citations this season. Another guy told me that Monday night was a slow night, I might want to try then. When I showed up, I was told that I might have a shot about a half hour before closing time because everyone would be leaving. Friendly pier? I don't think so.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

*Pier gang?*

The fish Gods don't like little trouble makers.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

8AnBait, I thought you was a offshore dude now, whats up with slumming it on the pier?


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

yes if spot or drum fisher man on end i would say you better duck get out of the way of flying lead know i have been hite with 10 in head . 
guy snached fish over rail no warning uncontroled 
headed right for me i cought the fish missed lead 
dam that smarted almost K.O.'ed me.good thing i have thick scull aguy come out 3 or 4 day ago
brand new ugly stick big rod . wanting to drum fish never did it before good many drummers on end they set him up with the right oz lead showed him how to rig he let it fly 30 mn. later 
he had a46 or 47 iinch drum got his pics i wrote paper he was happer than a pig in slop singing as he left and all the so called locals did get a thing and they had been there for hour and they were happy for him but a bit enveus


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

ps day 3 no drum and counting


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

.......That clears up a few things Ed ...THX....the R


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

*day 4*

day 4 no drum just skates 10-15-04


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Say it ain't so Ed, Say it ain't so!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dixie719 said:


> Say it ain't so Ed, Say it ain't so!



tha skates gotta eat 2


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Dixie 2 days of east wind will fix it trust me!
The water temps will be right!!!!!


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I am certainly not a local and fish the sand most of the time. I just got back from a week in Sandbridge and due to nada from the sand, I spent several days on the pier. Caught plenty of jumbo spot and several nice sea mullet. True the wind was not right for Drum and not may people fishing for them, but I fished anywhere I wanted on the pier with no problems. The spot fishermen would try to crowd out rookies but if you cast straight and use enought weight to keep from drifting over others lines you will become one of the regulars really quick. 
When it comes to fishing the end for big fish, the wind was wrong while I was there so I had no problem with a crowd. A few locals fished the end while I was there and were very friendly. The most weight I used was 6 and bait, which held with no problem. As for people fighting over a fishing spot, no fish is worth that. Most of us fish to relieve stress and to enjoy life. I can find a place to fish away from people like that. When you get a little older and have caught a number of fish, you would just as soon see a friend catch his first Drum as to catch one yourself.

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

edgotbait said:


> day 4 no drum just skates 10-15-04


*cough *

I said it earlier and I'll say it again: I've fished this run in the Sandbridge/Back Bay area for years and it usually depends less on the temperature than it does the calendar.

There are far better fishermen than me on here who disagree with me but I made a statement and I'm sticking to it. There may be a few nice fish here and there have been some confused fish, but the *RUN*, the prime days of big boys coming through the surf, lasts three weeks if you're lucky, regardless of the weather or water temps.

Or that's what all my logs dating back to the mid-80's show...if you're expecting days of spectacular action on the pier now, it'll be like showing up at a bar at 2 AM, expecting lots of hot girls. The pickings will be slim.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sand flea said:


> * it'll be like showing up at a bar at 2 AM, expecting lots of hot girls. The pickings will be slim.



howda think I met my wife?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You better not let her read that over your shoulder...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Ouch!.......somebody is heading back into the doghouse real soon  .....the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

had one of the greatest lite tackle weekends,fer a while...I welcome the dog house  

wife actually enjoyed some fresh striper


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah they always seem to give ya a buncha poo until the fillets are being served!


----------

